# I went crazy!!!



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

So I had noticed that I disconnected my return pump for quite a few hours and thought that I might have jacked up the system a bit since my heater is in the sump and the temp of the tank would be a bit low. Once I plugged it back in and saw the temp was only 74 degrees I didn't worry to much.

About 10 minutes went by and I was on the phone with a friend and noticed that my tank was completely milky white. I couldn't see from one end to the other so I went into panic mode and started mixing saltwater and got the towels ready to do a quick water change.

Then I passed by the tank and noticed my trocheus snails doing this. Once I saw what was going on then I laughed for a bit and thought....ewwww snail sperm 

It's amazing that all 10 of my snails were all doing this at the same time and could cloud up the tank that much!!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12024402413/


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Talk about reef porn!!


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*horny snails!*

wow haha. I guess you just figured out how to breed these suckers. Drop the temperature temporarily!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

That's interesting!


----------



## Addicted (Jan 1, 2014)

That's awesome (and a little gross if it was enough to cloud the entire tank!).

From liveaquaria: Breeding activity is usually sparked by changes in lighting or water conditions.

I guess those little buggers actually like cold showers


----------



## Letigrama (Jul 6, 2008)

i have only one that does that, and they expelled so much of it!!! super gross



I would have freaked out big time too!


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

Lolllll its a party up in daves tankkkkk


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yeah I might try this in a 20g that I have to see if I could actually breed them. I mean if I can get 200 of them and hand them out why not!!

Here's a pic of the side of the tank when the snail orgy was goin down!!


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Yeah I might try this in a 20g that I have to see if I could actually breed them. I mean if I can get 200 of them and hand them out why not!!
> 
> Here's a pic of the side of the tank when the snail orgy was goin down!!


your water is extra salty now dave! haha


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Flexin5 said:


> your water is extra salty now dave! haha


ROTFLMAOooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Make sure you wear a rubber when you put your hands in that tank


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

*Awesome*

You know i think its a spanish gift to breed trochus in the North.

They must feel the Latin Love


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Totally!!! I have a gift of life from what my doctor was saying.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine do this same thing each night when the lights go off. It's so wierd


----------



## 1200assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

**

That's awesome.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*Question!*

Hey do snails release sperm if there are no females or only if female snails are present? I got a bunch of snails but they are each two of a kind only (the burrowing type and the big round ones). this morning I find my nano is all a white cloudy mess. lol. did the males do this knowing there's a female snail or were they just hoping? LMAO!


----------



## Mikeylikes (Nov 22, 2013)

Masterbation?  

Sorry, can't believe I said that.


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I have yet to see any babies though. It seems strange that it's been probably a couple of weeks and nothing?? I assume most of them were eaten up by some type of other creature but I would think I would see atleast a few by now.

Oh well, I'm going to turn the lights down low and turn on some Marvin Gaye tonight for them


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

*at it again!*

OMG... my snails are super horny! my 10G NANO IS ALL CLOUDY AGAIN! lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

are they masterbating or do they know if there's a female there? can anyone answer that? thanks!


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> OMG... my snails are super horny! my 10G NANO IS ALL CLOUDY AGAIN! lolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
> 
> are they masterbating or do they know if there's a female there? can anyone answer that? thanks!


I think it's been said above, but I'll respond to this - spawning can be triggered by sudden changes in temperature, lighting, or water conditions.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

You guys are too much lol but is really funny, when this happened to me at the beginning of the hobby I grab the snails and threw them out of the water because I though they were melting. Never again in many years I had to buy snails but I do give away lots....


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

no sight of eggs, though I did see a suspicious looking transparent pouch that I brushed off a frag. didn't look like any snail eggs on the web that I'd seen.


----------



## JamesHurst (Mar 1, 2013)

Bayinaung said:


> no sight of eggs, though I did see a suspicious looking transparent pouch that I brushed off a frag. didn't look like any snail eggs on the web that I'd seen.


You will be looking for something that looks like this:


----------

